# Reloading Question



## TimF (Aug 19, 2008)

I've gotten back into shooting after many years and have been surprised at the cost of ammo. I realize that if you get into reloading- you need to shoot alot to make it advantageous. But my question- if you have the equipment, how much do you save over retail by reloading? If 9mm are costing you .22 to .27 per shot, what could you reload them for? 
I shoot .38SP and .45Auto as well. (a little 45 Colt also- wow are those expensive) and I doubt if .22lr is worth the effort- would that be correct? 
Thanks folks ! Tim


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

You can reload 9MM for approximately $120/1000 for copper clad/plated bullets and a bit less for lead.

I don't include cost of cases because they can be cycled so many times. Once fired cases can be obtained for $40/1000

Checkout threads in the reloading section of this Forum.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Here's one exsample of mine. It cost me about $.10 a round for my reloads in .45acp. That's $10.00 a hundred. They are $26.00 for 50rds of factory reloads at the range. How long to pay for all the calibers I load and the equipment, about three years or less. :smt033

Here is a calulator and you can figure out the rest. http://www.handloads.com/calc/loadingCosts.asp


----------



## mtlmgc (May 3, 2008)

It costs me about 30 cents a round reloading my 45LC, haven't started loading for 9mm yet.


----------



## mccoy (Dec 31, 2007)

My reloaded .38 specials come at about one third, even one fourth of the factory rounds.

Suce a huge difference is also due to the fact that I reload cheap lead bullets whereas factory rounds have more often than not a more expensive FMJ bullet.

By using FMJ, Copper- or nickel plated bullets the gap would decrease, still making a substantial gain.

Sometimes if you want to shoot a lot and avoid bankruptcy reloading is the only choice


----------



## glockgod (May 13, 2006)

I shoot IDPA-Cowboy action-GSSF-plus a little USPSA. Given my wages there is no way in Hell I could shoot all this without reloading. Plus I find reloading to be a pleasurable activity in itself!


----------



## sirgknight (Feb 21, 2008)

Tim, I got back into reloading about a year a half ago. My first reloads were for shotgun, and then about a year ago I started reloading metallic in .30 carbine, 30-30, 30.06, .223 and .38/.357. Also, about three months ago I decided to go whole hawg and make my own bullets. Not counting the casings and by using my own cast bullets, I can reload a box (50 rounds) of .38 special just a little over $2 a box. That's compared to about $15 a box at wallyworld, etc. I have invested a few hundred dollars over the past year or so, but I don't just look at the cost. I get so much enjoyment out of going into my little shop and tinkering with my reloading. A true price can not be placed on real therapy. When I look at all of the money that I have squandered over the years and absolutely nothing to show for it, yet, I can go into my shop and put my hand on practically every dollar I've invested in my "hobby". Good luck with your new endeavor. I hope you will realize half the enjoyment that I do. Another thing: I can't tell you all of the great people that I have met on different forums just talking about the things that we love to talk about. Happy reloading.......and welcome to the neighborhood.


----------



## TimF (Aug 19, 2008)

you guys are great, Thanks!


----------

